# LCD TV & 12v PSU !



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi there.. just me again with another technical problem.. (I'm not called teckie for nothing you know lol)  This time it's about a Uniross UNI 15/M 1500mA DC/DC 1.5-12v Universal In car adaptor... I have a 15" LCD TV that works with a 240v to 12v converter and I was told by a local TV technician that I would need a "Regulated" 12v adaptor to use this TV from my caravan battery as we are mostly on rallies where no mains hook up is available.. so I began my search for a suitable adaptor and saw the Uniross UNI 15/M on a Electrical stall in our local market... it states quiet clearly the following words "DC/DC Regulated 1.5-12v" on the sealed blister pack and also on the unit as well.. priced at £7.99 I duly purchased the adaptor and after I arrived home and opened the pack I began to read the small manual that was sealed inside the blister pack... I was disappointed to find the following words " ALL VOLTAGE REGULATED EXCEPT FOR 12 VOLTS" So I duly contacted Uniross regarding this matter and strongly pointed out that those words should have been clearly printed on the outside of the pack and not sealed inside the small book... in which case I would not have purchased it... here is a copy of their reply...

<<Yes it's true that with this adaptor "all the voltage are regulated except 12Volts" this means that you will not have regulated 12V at the Adaptor output without any connected device.

Indeed without any device connected to the adaptor output, you will have 16V but when you connect a device you will automatically have 12V.

In theory the value=12Volt is not guaranteed (because it's not regulated) but in the reality you will have 12V. We advise not use our adaptor UNI15/M with your device (15" LCD TV).>>

This reply was found to be somewhat confusing ! so it was shown to the TV Technician and his direct comments were.. "In that case I wouldn't use it because a fully charged battery can pack a punch of over 14 volts enough to blow your LCD TV"

So I did a search on the internet and found a company that could supply me with type of DC adaptor at £39.99 including P&P so I duly purchased and it now works fine with nothing to worry about. I would be happy to pass on the contact details of this company should any of you MHF readers require a good quality adaptor for your LCD TV or Laptop Computer.

Roll on Summer...

Teckie ](*,)


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
What uniross say is quite correct re the output voltage. If you get one of the cheap 12v adaptors and measure the output you will probally see 16 - 20v. This is beause there is no load (ie device). It doesnt mean that you will get 20v into the telly.

But i agree that batteries can sometimes give out higher voltages and so what you have done is best. The other option is to run it through a 12v inverter but you do get wires and stuff all over the place.

Saying that i run my 12 LCD via battery with no trouble. Its all down to the make of th telly i think.
Glad you got sorted anyway

Phill


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi drcotts.. Thanks for your comments.. but I don't think it depends on the "Make" of the TV !, I would say it depends more on what "Safe" voltage the TV can take in without blowing and probably invalidating the warranty too !.

My whole point is really about the misleading advertising on the Uniross UNI 15/M Blister pack and us the public having to purchase the product open the back and read the small print in the small booklet before we know that the 12v supply is not regulated !.

Cheers teckie.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

teckie said:


> Hi there.. just me again with another technical problem.. (I'm not called teckie for nothing you know lol)  This time it's about a Uniross UNI 15/M 1500mA DC/DC 1.5-12v Universal In car adaptor... I have a 15" LCD TV that works with a 240v to 12v converter and I was told by a local TV technician that I would need a "Regulated" 12v adaptor to use this TV from my caravan battery as we are mostly on rallies where no mains hook up is available.. so I began my search for a suitable adaptor and saw the Uniross UNI 15/M on a Electrical stall in our local market... it states quiet clearly the following words "DC/DC Regulated 1.5-12v" on the sealed blister pack and also on the unit as well.. priced at £7.99 I duly purchased the adaptor and after I arrived home and opened the pack I began to read the small manual that was sealed inside the blister pack... I was disappointed to find the following words " ALL VOLTAGE REGULATED EXCEPT FOR 12 VOLTS" So I duly contacted Uniross regarding this matter and strongly pointed out that those words should have been clearly printed on the outside of the pack and not sealed inside the small book... in which case I would not have purchased it... here is a copy of their reply...
> 
> <<Yes it's true that with this adaptor "all the voltage are regulated except 12Volts" this means that you will not have regulated 12V at the Adaptor output without any connected device.
> 
> ...


There is so much to agree with in your first post teckie that I nearly just wrote "Yep" 

For anyone out there who is confused by any of this, some 'facts'.

1. The voltage output of your habitation/leisure battery system will vary between 11 to 14.5 volts (dependent on the state of charge and the type on charger when on hook up or travelling).

2. Some 12V TV require a regulated 12V supply others have a regulator built in and can accept supplies that vary. Even those that insist on a regulated supply may well cope with an unregulated supply as the first component they meet inside is normally? Yes a series regulator!

3 The further from the nominal 12V you go the more that power supply circuits have to work to produce the correct internal voltages. Work=Heat so the actual voltage may not kill it but the rise in temperature over time might or at least introduce premature ageing failures.

4. Starting with a nominal 12V from your battery inverting it to 230V then using a switchmode power supply to bring it back to 12v regulated to have it further regulated within the TV is not an efficient method but may be safer if your TV is expensive.

5. Expensive 12V regulators are not simple series regulators they are dc/dc inverters, and its the way I would go if like Techie if I was unsure of the TV's capabilities.

I need a lie down now.


----------



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

I just bought a 240/12DC volt LCD telly from Curries (other shopps avaliable) and took the lead where it went into the AC adapter, bought a bit of wire and a plug and run my telly straight off the 12v in the van.

If it goes wrong I will claim under warranty and act stupid - which for me is really easy.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

jonnowycombe said:


> If it goes wrong I will claim under warranty


... even though you've modified the lead (unless I've read it wrong)?

You can't get more out of an inexpensive series regulator than you put in - in fact, you need at least a couple of volts to make it work properly. So 12V in cannot give you a regulated 12V out ... unless you buy a more expensive switched mode device, as Frank says, which it sounds like you've done.

We always have people on here who have successfully run their tellies straight of the hab battery, but I would hesitate to recommend that as the way to go.

We got a 'proper' camping telly, that works off either 240Vac through a power supply, or 12Vdc. It's a shame we hardly ever watch it :evil: :roll:

Gerald


----------



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry - I was not very clear - I made a new lead by buying the appropriate plug from the tandy shop... 


So I can trturn a complete but non working product. Also means the normal mains lead is in the kitchen where the telly can be when Im not away in the motorhome !

im a genius - sometimes I wonder why I dont have a girlfriend ....


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

I know a number of people have successfully run their TVs directly from the vehicle 12v supply. I also know a number of manufacturers are wise to the trick of returning the TV if it fails. At least 1 customer to my certain knowledge has had the warranty claim rejected. It's up to you but at least you're going into it fully aware.

Doug


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

jonnowycombe said:


> im a genius - sometimes I wonder why I dont have a girlfriend ....


 :lol: :lol:

_If you know anyone female, cute, 22-30, likes motorhomes and anything outdoors and not married to someone else please get her to email me._

It's probably because you have a very high initial specification :wink:

Gerald


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jonnowycombe, You don't see anything wrong in fraud then? At least your honest that you are happy to be dishonest :? 

For the record I still think that whilst it is not the best way from an efficiency point of view, the easiest and most practicable, universal solution is a small inverter which can be used for a myriad of things


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> the easiest and most practicable, universal solution is a small inverter which can be used for a myriad of things


I'd agree with that 

Gerald


----------



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

Naaaa Im fine with it and yes I am honest about being dishonest. I steal pens from work as well and once I KNOWINGLY was given change for a tenner when I had only given them a fiver and thats outright THEFT !


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

A small inverter is probably the route I'd take as well, but, being a bit dumb on this sort of stuff... would it be more economical to run a 12V TV from 12V, or on 240V through an inverter? Or would it be the same?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> jonnowycombe said:
> 
> 
> > im a genius - sometimes I wonder why I dont have a girlfriend ....
> ...


Gerald - where is the highness in specification - being this site maybe I should move the age range from 22-30 and make it 42-60 ???



or was it the cute ?? I know I only have a Ducato base and not a massive windscreened Hymer but uggly is on display as you drive along right ??


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I have an Avtex 7 in 1 and this has a 12v ciggy plug that goes straight into the 12v. No where does it say I need a regulator. 

Would this be still ok or should I err on the side of caution and get one?

Cheers.

Johnny F


----------



## jonnowycombe (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey you - be careful Im dishonest and I might come and steal it !!!!

Seriously - if it comes as that as standard it will have a regulator built into either the ciggy plug or the TV so dont worry...

Jon


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> I have an Avtex 7 in 1 and this has a 12v ciggy plug that goes straight into the 12v. No where does it say I need a regulator.
> 
> Would this be still ok or should I err on the side of caution and get one?
> 
> ...


Johnny

This tv has a regulator built in.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

For running lcd tv's that do not have built in regulator, I recommend a amperor voltage stabiliser.

http://www.amperordirect.co.uk/products/12v_Stabiliser.asp


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Phew, thanks again Shane. Saved me more money again there mate.

Johnny F


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Phew, thanks again Shane. Saved me more money again there mate.
> 
> Johnny F


No probs... gotta look after my customers!


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Hundreds of us just plug into the battery with no problems. 

These voltage figures quoted seem a little spurious to me. 14.5v?!! . I assume that you do not want to watch tv whilst driving, in which case your battery voltage is unlikely to exceed 12.7v. 

Your TV should handle a +/- 10% voltage fluctuation without problems.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

krull said:


> Hundreds of us just plug into the battery with no problems.
> 
> These voltage figures quoted seem a little spurious to me. 14.5v?!! . I assume that you do not want to watch tv whilst driving, in which case your battery voltage is unlikely to exceed 12.7v.
> 
> Your TV should handle a +/- 10% voltage fluctuation without problems.


Careful! What about when your on mains hook up and your battery charger is on?? Mine runs at over 14v output!


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Snelly said:


> Johnny
> 
> This tv has a regulator built in.


Do all Avtex TVs come with a built in regulator and a cigar lighter socket?
Looking for a similar setup) but cant find out if they all come with this.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Snelly said:


> Careful! What about when your on mains hook up and your battery charger is on?? Mine runs at over 14v output!


Then use the tv on mains instead of 12v!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

krull said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> > Careful! What about when your on mains hook up and your battery charger is on?? Mine runs at over 14v output!
> ...


:lol: some people wire their tv's into 12v permanently to save having to change power supplies when off hook.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Snelly said:


> krull said:
> 
> 
> > Snelly said:
> ...


I am one of them,our TV is wired permanently on 12 volts,supplied with an amperor voltage stabiliser,saves messing around when off hook up.

Steve


----------



## JimW (May 1, 2005)

*regulated 12v*

Ignorance is bliss. Or rather it was. Now I will have to get a regulated voltage device. Never thought that joining Motorhome Facts would be so expensive! :roll:


----------

